# New Collector Advice



## Knepper3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey everyone, I have always loved ACL bottles and any older bottles in general.  Have a few but never really got into it fearing breakage with 2 kids and us moving around alot.  Now that my kids are older and about out of the house I have some time and would really like to start collecting.  I wondered what advice you could give someone newer?  Really interested in what (in general) to look out for in terms of collectability.  I know condition as the obvious: filled, capped, etc?  I personally like ACL of any kind and mason jars but I want to be able to see something of value that I can grab and flip to have $ for more of what I want to keep too.

I''d likely be hitting up the older hidden antique places north of me but always keep my eyes open.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Apr 18, 2016)

*Welcome  to the forum! Glad you found us. 

You are outside my area of knowledge. Perhaps post in the " Soda " forum below.

The market on ACL sodas and milks has really expanded in recent years. Best of luck to 
you in your journey!!

Jim *


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I collect ACLs myself, along with just about whatever other kind of bottles I find interesting. When it comes to ACL bottles, one of the main factors that affect collectibility is the subject matter on the label. Usually an ACL bottle with a more interesting, detailed picture will go for more and be more desirable than one with just a plain, less interesting label. An example of a desirable ACL would be a bottle with a picture of an indian, landscape, pretty girl, etc. Rarity can also have an impact on the collectibility of ACL bottles. A harder to find bottle will be more likely to have a higher value than a more common bottle. Condition can also majorly affect the value and collectibility of bottles. A bottle with any damage like chips, cracks, case wear, faded or missing paint, etc. will lose some (depending on how much damage) of its value. I have found that a bottle that is filled and capped doesn't really add much value or collectibility to the bottle, but it can be cool to find a bottle with its original contents. If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask; there's plenty of knowledgable people on this forum who would definitely be able and willing to help!


----------



## Knepper3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks I can remember the older Stewarts bottles 15 years ago were ACL, I just didnt know what ACL was then.  I collected every variety and many duplicates.  I know they werent worth anything but I liked the look.  Then we moved and I realized I didnt want to pack them all up so I left them.  That was when I realized I wanted to wait to collect serious.

I like any glass really, but especially like the color of ACL.  Have to figure out whats good or inflated pricing by doing some research as I find them.

Is there a big market for Mason Jars?  I dont see much on here, I pick up the older wire jars when I see them but we actually use them for baking item storage (if a common)


----------



## botlguy (Apr 19, 2016)

I can tell you that Fruit Jar collecting is big stuff but can be affordable depending on your taste. "Mason" jars are a category within a category, Mason referring to jars with screw on lids rather than other forms of closure. Fruit Jar collecting can be very rewarding, takes a bit more room than Soda bottles. 
jim


----------



## Knepper3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks, Just looked up Fruit Jars to get a better idea of what they entail and I think what I like about mason jars really is fruit jars and I just didnt know.  Alot to learn, I'm going to head out the the stores again and get some pictures to do some research.  My kids are older and I have a study with awards from when they were young.  They want us to put them away (They think they are too old) and maybe I'll start filling those up.


----------



## SCCH (Apr 19, 2016)

*look up old dump sites in your area and you will  supprised on how many there are*


----------

